# Holiday Delivery.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So calling all experienced drivers (except the ones whose caps key is stuck)!

In your experience, how are the holidays for delivery? I’m a loser who no one cares about so I have no holiday plans and can drive Thanksgiving, Cheristmas - you name it.

One issue: I used to barricade inside Thanksgiving weekend because people go nuts and they scare me. But if those are good days to deliver, I’ll venture out.

I’m thinking lots of lonely people in the retirement communities (of which there are many here) will order in. What do you think?

P.S. I certainly DO NOT mean grocery delivery. No way, Jose! Not gonna do it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m a loser who no one cares about so I have no holiday plans and can drive Thanksgiving, Cheristmas - you name it.


I’m sure you’re not a loser, just happened through circumstances. I have never personally worked a major holiday but have heard that specifically on Thanksgiving and Christmas it’s dead. Combination of people having holiday plans and most restaurants being closed.

Not to overstep boundaries but may I suggest instead of working a dead holiday for little money, many organizations serve meals to the less fortunate on Thanksgiving and Christmas. If you volunteered your time you would both be around others to enjoy fellowship with, and also feel good that you helped people. Just a suggestion so no beatings please!


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanksgiving and Christmas are pretty dead in my market, except for am starbucks runs. It may be worth it to go out for a couple hours in the morning.

The best holidays for food deliveries are Mother and Father’s Day. If you consider Super Bowl Sunday a holiday that’s good as well.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I’m sure you’re not a loser, just happened through circumstances. I have never personally worked a major holiday but have heard that specifically on Thanksgiving and Christmas it’s dead. Combination of people having holiday plans and most restaurants being closed.
> 
> Not to overstep bounties but may I suggest instead of working a dead holiday for little money, many organizations serve meals to the less fortunate on Thanksgiving and Christmas. If you volunteered your time you would both be around others to enjoy fellowship with, and also feel good that you helped people. Just a suggestion so no beatings please!


Oh, I was just being a smartass. My Christmas is in January (Eastern Orthodox) and I hate turkey. 

I’m alone because it’s the life I chose for myself. Willingly. I have many people I care for deeply, I just don’t like the hovering.

I’m a severe introvert; it’s actually why delivery is perfect for me. (I know I don’t come off as one; we seldom do.)

Thanks for the heads-up! I figured it’d be dead. But I may go anyway, just to see how it’s in the area. I have high hopes for the retirement communities.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Not sure how the volume goes but one strong suggestion for you, watch out! The closer we get to Christmas, the more aggressive people drive and the more they run red lights. I have no data but my 7 years doing this says so.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Not sure how the volume goes but one strong suggestion for you, watch out! The closer we get to Christmas, the more aggressive people drive and the more they run red lights. I have no data but my 7 years doing this says so.


Yeah, that’s why I ordinarily stay off the roads then. I’ll be delivering, but do keep in mind that I have at least 10 years’ experience commuting 150 miles roundrip from the Jersey Shore (!) into Manhattan (!!!) in rush hour 5 days a week year-round in all weather

There is literally _nothing_ that can phase me.

And now I’m older and wiser. A-holes don’t piss me off and it is no longer my mission to punish them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yeah, that’s why I ordinarily stay off the roads then. I’ll be delivering, but do keep in mind that I have at least 10 years’ experience commuting 150 miles roundrip from the Jersey Shore (!) into Manhattan (!!!) in rush hour 5 days a week year-round in all weather
> 
> There is literally _nothing_ that can phase me.
> 
> And now I’m older and wiser. A-holes don’t piss me off and it is no longer my mission to punish them.


I'm from NYC so I know what you are talking about. The folks here in Raleigh actually scare me more around the holidays just based on running red lights. All I'm really suggesting is a one two count after the light turns green to make sure someone doesn't kill you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm from NYC so I know what you are talking about. The folks here in Raleigh actually scare me more around the holidays just based on running red lights. All I'm really suggesting is a one two count after the light turns green to make sure someone doesn't kill you.


Oh, I do that anyway. I just don’t notice I do that. It’s like mirrors - I don’t even notice I constantly monitor them. My Dad taught me driving strategy - that’s different from just driving. But you’re right in general - people for some reason go nuts on holidays. It’s sad - the number of households that have their holidays ruined forever because someone decided to cut 20 seconds.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I didn't work on Thanksgiving but I will this year. last year, there were several good restaurants open and I turned them down not realizing they were really open. I Thought they just didn't turn off the tablet.

I worked Christmas Eve and its nonstop until places started closing at about 8pm.

I worked Christmas Day on GH and made $180. I took 3 Macaroni Grill orders the last hour and they closed at 9. I picked up the last order at close to 9:30. It was a busy night.

I'll be working all three days this year for sure.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, I was just being a smartass. My Christmas is in January (Eastern Orthodox) and I hate turkey.
> 
> I’m alone because it’s the life I chose for myself. Willingly. I have many people I care for deeply, I just don’t like the hovering.
> 
> ...


Mine to
R u Serbian or Russian or maybe Greek?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Capitalism said:


> Mine to
> R u Serbian or Russian or maybe Greek?


I’m a Slavic mutt. 😂


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

One recommendation is if you do take an order call the restaurant before you head that direction. I have gotten orders for closed restaurants in the past on big holidays. 
😊


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, I was just being a smartass. My Christmas is in January (Eastern Orthodox) and I hate turkey.
> 
> I’m alone because it’s the life I chose for myself. Willingly. I have many people I care for deeply, I just don’t like the hovering.
> 
> ...


I have an Idea. Switch to Greek Orthodox. That way your Christmas will be back in sync!!!
(Just kidding) 
Actually, we call you old calendars.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I have an Idea. Switch to Greek Orthodox. That way your Christmas will be back in sync!!!
> (Just kidding)
> Actually, we call you old calendars.


Oh, I join you guys in celebrating your Christmas. Out of cultural respect. Most celebrate on the 25th, I’m not going to walk around and sulk to seem _special_.

Just in the office I always worked that week to allow others to be with family. But the first week of January was *MINE*. (And that’s great because that’s the week everyone comes back and the office is bonkers!)

So to me, working would actually feel natural.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

The holidays are a bit strange.

It will be very busy for Amazon Flex drivers who deliver Whole Foods.

There indeed will be lots of closed and “closing early” type restaurants.

Places like (alphabetically) Denny’s, IHOP, Jack-in-the-Box, Waffle House and White Castle should (generally) be open 24/7 even on holidays.

The problem this year is that lots of restaurants are having a hard time hiring even a skeleton crew. If the one person they are really relying on calls in (supposedly) sick, they may have to shut it down.

In looking back at my largest ($20+) tips received, I see one last Christmas Eve and another the day after Christmas.

I also see one from December 30th and also January 2nd.

Christmas and New Year’s both were on Friday last time. I averaged slightly over $100 for each day, which was disappointing to me. I can easily do $100+ on a REGULAR Friday.

I did much better on the days just before and after the holidays than on the holidays.

Anyone else?

P.S. I assume this same subject will arise again as we get closer to the holidays. It would be nice if someone will remember this thread and link it to the future one.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So calling all experienced drivers (except the ones whose caps key is stuck)!
> 
> In your experience, how are the holidays for delivery? I’m a loser who no one cares about so I have no holiday plans and can drive Thanksgiving, Cheristmas - you name it.
> 
> ...


A lot of my family works during Holidays (Thanksgiving & Christmas) so we celebrate them on our own days usually a week before. I am in a tourist area so it is not too bad driving those days. Not real busy, however busy enough that I drive them if I don't have other plans. I also have the luxury of being able to sit at home while waiting on pings giving me time to get other things done. Last year I was hanging drywall on Christmas Day and the occasional ping was a nice break.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Here is last year's. I was doing only DD then.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've never seen that kind of money on doordash.

Usually the last week of the year after Christmas, people are finally done shopping for other people, and spend the rest of their money on themselves. 

As far as being a loser, it's just the timing of life for a gen x / millenial era markets. Early 2000 tech crash, 9-11, housing crisis #1, financial crisis, a few good years to recover and now covid made everything too expensive to buy anything. About half your life gone and doing gig work because you're "too old" to work in big tech at google or fb.

At least that's me anyways.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I've never seen that kind of money on doordash.
> 
> Usually the last week of the year after Christmas, people are finally done shopping for other people, and spend the rest of their money on themselves.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. I’m also not pretty enough anymore. It sux for chicks even more because looks are a major part (yeah, sure they’re not lol).

But then… maybe it’s the Universe just telling us to switch it up. Corporate work kills something inside people. I can’t say I’m dying to go back. I much prefer this.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Here is last year's. I was doing only DD then.
> View attachment 619655
> 
> View attachment 619657


New Year’s is sacred in my culture. It’s pretty much Christmas on steroids. So January 1 is highly unlikely - I’ll be nursing a major hangover (at my age, even very moderate drinking - even a bottle of beer - is lethal). I celebrate over several time zones worldwide, starting in the afternoon on the 31st, and everyone demands “just a sip!” I may not be alive January 1. 😂

But that looks really nice.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> New Year’s is sacred in my culture. It’s pretty much Christmas on steroids. So January 1 is highly unlikely - I’ll be nursing a major hangover (at my age, even very moderate drinking - even a bottle of beer - is lethal). I celebrate over several time zones worldwide, starting in the afternoon on the 31st, and everyone demands “just a sip!” I may not be alive January 1. 😂
> 
> But that looks really nice.


Well, New Year's is special in Greece as well, although not sacred. St. Basil passes out the gifts. Christmas is more religious.


----------

